# devfs on boot?



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

I have set some permissions for camera and cd's on devfs but devfs is not loading on boot and I must run every time /etc/rc.d/devfs restart . Any way to set it to boot?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I have set some permissions for camera and cd's on devfs


How? What files did you modify? What did you write?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

For camera, cuse and video0 on /dev to work with pwcview.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 10, 2010)

devfs.conf(5) is not for removable media ie. one not available during boot.


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you used devfs.rules(5)?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeap. Solved with devfs.rules


----------

